# Hick Style Stand (Lots of Pics)



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

It can hold my Tractor's front end up!!!!! lol


























































































































My testors


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hick style. lol I like it. It's unique and gets the job done.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

haha that's ridiculous!

Is that 4"x4"s you're using?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Dood you look like a younger Martin Picard from the Wild Chef on FoodTV  So what's the weight of those kids? 50lb each? Haha.. kid in the camo hat looks like he just had a reefer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks very similar to my stand...

Now im wondering, did you make this too??? I got this a long long time ago from someone...


----------

